# Adverb Phrase



## Dun+

_Adverb Phrase_ ne demek? Zarf gibi kullanılan zarfımsı anlamındaymış; ama ben anlamadım   İngilizcede nasıl kullanabilirim cümlede? Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Adverb zarf demek bunu biliyoruz elbette. Eğer bir cümlede "zarf " bir kelimeden değil de birden çok kelime grubundan oluşuyorsa buna "Adverb Phrase " diyoruz. Örnek : Ahmet ran quickly: Ahmet hızlıca koştu derken "hızlıca" tek kelime olup bir zarftır. Ama aynı ifadeyi bir de şöyle söylersek:
_Ahmet ran with great speed_  işte buradaki quickly yerine kullanılan "with great speed" ifadesi bir kelime grubundan oluştuğu için Adverb Phrase olur.
Başka örnekler de vereyim: He answered rudely. -------> rudely (adverb)
He answered in a rude manner. (adverb phrase)
He does his work carelessly. --------> adverb
He does his work without care. ------> adverb phrase


----------



## Dun+

Kelime grubu varsa adverb phrase. Yalnız without care derken buradaki without zarf mı edat mı oluyor orayı anlayamadım.


----------



## Dun+

Bir kaynakta Adverb Phrase Prepositional Phraseyi de içeriyor gibi ifade yer almıştı orası da düşündürüyor bu ifadeleri yeni öğreniyorum.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

"Without care" derken "without"u tek başına ele alamıyoruz, mutlaka bir bütün hâlinde değerlendirmek gerekiyor.
Prepositional Phrase'ı da kısaca anlatayım. Bir preposition (in,on,at vb...) + bir isim (veya zamir / veya fiilimsi)'den oluşur. Örnek: 
At home/In time/With me/By singing/From my grandmother/Under the warm blanket vb....


----------



## Dun+

Prepositional Phrase örneklerinizi anladım. Toparlayacak olursak eylemi niteleyen, yapı olarak Prepositional Phrase olsa da görevi bakımından Adverb Phrase'ye dönüşüyor yeter ki eylemi nitelesin veya eylemi niteleyen tek bir zarfın yerini alsın. Böyle bir tanım oluşturdum. Yanlışım varsa düzeltir misiniz?


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Yanlışınız yok,evet bir eylemi niteliyorsa, anlam bakımından eylemi tamamlıyorsa adverb (zarf) diyoruz. Eğer adverb bir kelime değil de kelime grubundan oluşuyorsa adverb phrase oluyor. Prepositional phrase adverb phrase görevinde olabilir.


----------



## Dun+

Cevaplarınız için teşekkürlerimi sunarım, konu anlaşılmıştır.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Bir şey değil.


----------

